# Insurance quotes.



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys 
My car is a my11 with stage 4.25, my renewal is around £900. 
I'm 49 with full Ncb. Does this sound about right? 
Cheers
Dave.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Quite a few factors involved Dave as you probably realise.
However for reference. I've got 4 cars on an Admiral Multicar policy. I'm 56, R&D Director
MY10 base, I've naturally declared all mods, +25% power, brakes, zorst, tyres etc - around £39K insured value
Live in SL9 South Bucks
Full NCD, No points
£501 fully comp, protected bonus

The renewal they quoted me in Oct was £806. The ritual every year is they quote these sort of numbers, you go on line and see they offer less anyway, you phone them up and they add all the discounts for you and do a much better job of it. At least that's what I've experienced the last few years.

Could be a premium for the value - yours being an MY11

Good luck


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Hi guys
> My car is a my11 with stage 4.25, my renewal is around £900.
> I'm 49 with full Ncb. Does this sound about right?
> Cheers
> Dave.


As Bob said, too many factors to be sure but it seems high to me.

Which company is this through? Admiral are meant to be cheap but may not replace / cover modifications in the event of a claim but will insure cars with some mods.

I use Pace Ward for multi car and they're good.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers for the info guys. Finally got it sorted, ended up paying £650 with some haggling. 
First quote I had was £1100. 
Certainly pays to shop around , I know it can be a pain when you work long hours. I'm sure some company's rely on the fact that its just easier to pay than start trawling around.


----------

